# sub woofer positioning



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, fellow Shacksters,
Greetings
This is an area that is much discussed I guess but still with interest for me.I like to know from you how to identify the best location for the subwoofer.In this context I like your views on the effectiveness of the sub-woofer crawl for identifying sub location ( as exemplified by Alan Loft of Axion audio.Check out in You tube).But is there any other method for identifying the best location for subs? Esp more than one sub?
Alan Loft method is very effective _imo_ but is there any better?
Thanks guys :wave:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There is not many other methods that give a quick result. The advantage of the crawl is that you can mark every position, with masking tape or similar, and then you can try the sub in each position or place your multiple subs at those points.


----------

